# brushing horses teeth!!



## carolinewheatley (21 March 2009)

I had the dentist this week for my horses annual check up. He said that I need to start brushing his teeth. He suggested I use a stiff human brush as the horse ones aren't that great, however was he also serious about the toothpaste? Has anyone had to start doing this? I'm really confused!!


----------



## Durhamchance (21 March 2009)

I think he was pulling your leg! I've never heard of anyone brushing a horses teeth!


----------



## MrsMozart (21 March 2009)

Hm. Not heard of this one! I await with interest 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, though I have to say, I really don't fancy adding the cleaning of upto six sets of neddies teeth into our daily routine


----------



## carolinewheatley (21 March 2009)

Unfortunately I know he was being serious about brushing his teeth, just not sure about the toothpaste, although I suppose mint flavour would be appealing to him! I shall keep searching the internet. He did train in America so that might explain it!!!


----------



## Durhamchance (21 March 2009)

Well DH have cottoned on to the potential new market!

http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/prodshow.asp?id=3270&amp;cat=2&amp;scats=51,63


----------



## VictoriaEDT (21 March 2009)

Urm, dont use toothpaste

if you do have to brush his teeth it would only be becuase the horse has bad diastemata (gaps) between his incisors that are packing feed. Even then you can use your finger nail to pull out stuck food.


----------



## Wheeee (21 March 2009)

I was advised by our EDT to use a cocktail stick or something similar to clean between our geldings teeth-though he stand really still and lets you pick with your finger nails, he must find it quite therapeutic as he really relaxes and lets it all hang out, iykwim?!

Not heard of bushing them though.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (21 March 2009)

I was advised to brush my geldings teeth last summer as he had gaps in incisors that food was packing in. I bought a denture brush from chemist and used that without the toothpaste! After a few months of doing this everyday it sorted the gaps out.


----------



## kellyeaton (21 March 2009)

i just pick the food out of my oldies teeth i dont think she woyld allow me to brush them!


----------



## carolinewheatley (21 March 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'll go and get brushing now. Without the toothpaste though!


----------



## Daffodil (21 March 2009)

My EDT is quite keen on me brushing my ned's teeth.    I have periodically had a go but he's that keen on the idea.      She suggested I use a mint essence.

Alternatively simply massaging his gums and, as others have suggested, using my finger nails to remove impacted food.
Nice!!!!!


----------



## Diane72 (3 May 2009)

Hi, I know where to you can get horse toothbrushes! if your interested?


----------



## Patches (3 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Urm, dont use toothpaste

if you do have to brush his teeth it would only be becuase the horse has bad diastemata (gaps) between his incisors that are packing feed. Even then you can use your finger nail to pull out stuck food. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My horse has a slight gap between teeth 9 and 10 on the upper left side. I wouldn't fancy my chances of reaching in to get anything out of that gap.


----------

